# Female Commissar from Warforge



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

This is a brilliant resin miniature from Warforge. I really loved painting her up- especially the face.


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks nice, but like with most female commissars I don't like the way she's dressed. She is supposed to be a political officer not a model half dressed in uniform . That exposed cleavage, which most female military miniatures have certainly don't give a serious air and high heels even less (You can't even practically run in these). When I made my own female commissar, I had to use some green stuff to correct these things, because all of the female miniatures I found, none corresponded exactly to an image I have of women in commissariat.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I like the model. And the paint job is excellent. (Hooray for blondes!)

But I agree Keen. It's not really a realistic representation of what a female commisar would look like in the grim darkness of the far future. (Not this timeline anyway)

Would love to have one of those models though!


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

I like the model and the painting is absolutely sublime!

Personally I think she was in her bedroom attire and was caught short from a Nid or Ork rush...


----------



## DoctorNecrosis (Jun 8, 2012)

That looks great, where can you buy them? I've tried searching online for similar but without much luck.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

It's a nice looking model but suffers from the problem the others have mentioned as effecting a lot of Female military models, namely the fact that the designers seem to think no one would ever shoot, stab, scald or singe the breasts and therefore it doesn't matter if they're a little prominent.



Zetronus said:


> I like the model and the painting is absolutely sublime!
> 
> Personally I think she was in her bedroom attire and was caught short from a Nid or Ork rush...


So she wears black leather pyjamas? :biggrin:


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

The Sullen One said:


> It's a nice looking model but suffers from the problem the others have mentioned as effecting a lot of Female military models, namely the fact that the designers seem to think no one would ever shoot, stab, scald or singe the breasts and therefore it doesn't matter if they're a little prominent.
> 
> 
> 
> So she wears black leather pyjamas? :biggrin:



don't all female commissars ?

Nice! =)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Keen4e said:


> Looks nice, but like with most female commissars I don't like the way she's dressed. She is supposed to be a political officer not a model half dressed in uniform . That exposed cleavage, which most female military miniatures have certainly don't give a serious air and high heels even less (You can't even practically run in these). When I made my own female commissar, I had to use some green stuff to correct these things, because all of the female miniatures I found, none corresponded exactly to an image I have of women in commissariat.


Tits on the Front Line is a mega boost to morale.

Female Commisar - *Charge!*
IG - *No*
FC - *Charge! Survivors get to see my jubblies*
IG - *WAAAAAAAGGHHHHH*


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Vaz said:


> Tits on the Front Line is a mega boost to morale.
> 
> Female Commisar - *Charge!*
> IG - *No*
> ...




Ahhhhhhhhhh so true!


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

The pistol is a terrible sculpt, but the rest of it is very nice, would also like to know any UK stockist, tried looking on the warforge site, but its utter shit and just terrain


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Keen4e said:


> Looks nice, but like with most female commissars I don't like the way she's dressed. She is supposed to be a political officer not a model half dressed in uniform . That exposed cleavage, which most female military miniatures have certainly don't give a serious air and high heels even less (You can't even practically run in these). When I made my own female commissar, I had to use some green stuff to correct these things, because all of the female miniatures I found, none corresponded exactly to an image I have of women in commissariat.


But she's just using a womanly method of boosting Morale, dressing sexy and all:biggrin:

Great model overall, and very well painted.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sakura_ninja said:


> would also like to know any UK stockist, tried looking on the warforge site, but its utter shit and just terrain


neo_broc

on fleabay 

EDIT: A link to the fleabay store.
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/neo-mini-games

EDIT (again): They're in France, but it's the closest I've come to a "stockist"..... :blush:


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Anywhere not eBay I was hoping, don't feel like losing money to that hole


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ah, fair enough 

I'll keep an eye out anyhoo!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Tits on the Front Line is a mega boost to morale.
> 
> Female Commisar - *Charge!*
> IG - *No*
> ...


I lawled.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Sakura_ninja said:


> The pistol is a terrible sculpt, but the rest of it is very nice, would also like to know any UK stockist, tried looking on the warforge site, but its utter shit and just terrain



WOW!.... I totally missed that.... I'd replace that pistol...


.... cannot believe I missed it.... I wonder why......:wink:


----------



## greyfoxuk (Oct 10, 2010)

a bolt pistol would go nicely, great paint job


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Sakura_ninja said:


> The pistol is a terrible sculpt, but the rest of it is very nice, would also like to know any UK stockist, tried looking on the warforge site, but its utter shit and just terrain


I'll be stocking their stuff once my shop opens . Gimme a shout if you want anything specific and I can order it for part of my initial order if you aren't in too much of a rush to get it. I'm not going to be placing first orders for a month or so yet but I don't mind picking up some specific items as well as my initial Plannd order.


----------

